# Chuyên bọc phủ composite nước thải, bồn chứa hóa chất



## phuchungoffice (16 Tháng mười một 2021)

Thi Công _Sơn_ Nền _Epoxy_ Chống Axit, Tĩnh Điện, Chống Trơn Trượt Trầy Xướt
‎Báo giá ngay · ‎Sàn nhà 3D
 Boc  phu composite frp


Nền PU Chịu tải trọng , kháng hóa chất ăn mòn

_Sơn_ KCC Đạt Tiêu Chuẩn _Sơn_ Hàn Quốc : TP.HCM, Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng và các tỉnh khác
‎Sơn Epoxy Tự San Phẳng · ‎Sơn Epoxy Nước Sinh Hoạt · ‎Sơn Phủ Epoxy ET5660
*Giảm giá:* Sơn Epoxy KCC giảm giá 30%
 Thi  cong son epoxy








HOTLINE: 091.481.1122

Cung Cấp các giải Pháp Cải Tạo _Sàn Sơn Epoxy_ Và Sửa Chữa Chống Thấm Trên Toàn Quốc. Chuyên Phân Phối Thi Công _Sơn Epoxy_ Và Chống Thấm Trên Toàn Quốc. _Sơn epoxy_. _Sơn Epoxy_ Lăn. Thi Công _Epoxy_ Toàn Quốc. Thi Công _Sơn_ Công Nghiệp.
 Son  mai ton



Ngoài 3 yếu tố quan trọng ở trên, *giá sơn sàn Epoxy* còn phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố khác như:


Diện tích mặt bằng (Lớn hay nhỏ).
Phương pháp thi công.
Thời gian thi công.
Chi phí nhân công.
Vị trí địa lý nhà xưởng (xa hoặc gần),…


----------

